# Forum Home Renovation Decking  Stratco Probeam design/span tables

## mattwilliams78

Does anyone know where I can get info about the Probeam product, span tables etc. Anyone got any experience with it, is it any good for a deck 1m above the ground 4m x 5m?  
Thanks

----------


## GeorgieBoy

Its available from Stratco  
140x50 will span 4000 @ 300 centres
170x50 4000 @ 450 Centres 
Its around $25 to $30 Per Metre + Structural Caps  
Let me know if you need engineering  :Redface: )

----------

